# Easy, cheap alternative to Dayan Anchor Pieces



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

I lol'd when this worked.


----------



## Innocence (Jun 24, 2011)

I may have missed something, but...how do these actually help anchor the piece? From what these look like, they're just screws in the pieces!?

I'm probably at a disadvantage because I haven't actually seen the anchors that you were trying to imitate.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

The smallest piece is the anchor piece. what it does is makes the edge hold on to the corners it is next to and prevents it from coming out avoiding pops.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2011)

We got the next MeMyselfandPi here..... take that as you wish


----------



## insane569 (Jun 24, 2011)

sweet


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

ChrisBird said:


> We got the next MeMyselfandPi here..... take that as you wish


 
>_> will be my response to this. 

also old dayan screws work and this mod also works for the guhong as well.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 24, 2011)

Would C4U screws work?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

I think they would be a little to thick. you'll have to sand down the heads if they rub against the core.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 24, 2011)

Sure would take awhile to sand down a metal object


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 24, 2011)

Works like a charm on my GuHong. I used Maru screws. 

Thanks, Waffo :3


----------



## Owen (Jun 24, 2011)

Amazing.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

fatboyxpc said:


> Sure would take awhile to sand down a metal object


 
use belt sander. achieve results.


----------



## Forte (Jun 24, 2011)

1232121212321212 VERSUS WAFFO
WHERE HE CHALLENGES WAFFO TO SOLVE MODDED DAYAN THAT HE BOUGHT OFF WAFFO ON EBAY


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 24, 2011)

Forte said:


> 1232121212321212 VERSUS WAFFO
> WHERE HE CHALLENGES WAFFO TO SOLVE MODDED DAYAN THAT HE BOUGHT OFF WAFFO ON EBAY


 
1232123212321232123212321232123212321232123 lawl.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jun 24, 2011)

Forte just got two 'tubers with one joke. Epic.


----------



## Owen (Jun 24, 2011)

Hey, I can confirm that this works with the GuHong. Perfectly.


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 24, 2011)

Can't see vid. POST PICS!


----------



## ianography (Jun 24, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> Works like a charm on my GuHong. I used Maru screws.
> 
> Thanks, Waffo :3


 
How did you make the holes for the edges?


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> Can't see vid. POST PICS!


 
no please? impolite much but I guess it can't be helped.


Spoiler






































ianography said:


> How did you make the holes for the edges?


 
Use a drill....


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 25, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> no please? impolite much but I guess it can't be helped.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


 
OH THANK YOU.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2011)

Owen said:


> Hey, I can confirm that this works with the GuHong. Perfectly.


 
onice. tell me what you think.


----------



## Owen (Jun 25, 2011)

Well, it didn't degrade how well the cube turns, it might have even improved it. I haven't had a pop yet, so it's pretty great.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jun 25, 2011)

how did you make the screw didn't pop out from the edge hole? Did you glue it?

I didn't watch the video, i just see the picture..


----------



## cookieyo145 (Jun 25, 2011)

OMFG. This is something I hate about China. Can't see vid OR pics. :fp


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 25, 2011)

Andri Maulana said:


> how did you make the screw didn't pop out from the edge hole? Did you glue it?
> 
> I didn't watch the video, i just see the picture..


ya glue


----------



## MovingOnUp (Jun 25, 2011)

crazyy


----------



## insane569 (Jun 27, 2011)

works with guhong
i did it to 2 pieces so far i still gotta get mor screws for the others
i currently have pins in the others but the screws are better


----------



## AvGalen (Jun 27, 2011)

cookieyo145 said:


> OMFG. This is something I hate about China. Can't see vid OR pics. :fp


 
I used a website called totalcan to access facebook and youtube last year while travelling through China for 2 months. I couldn't edit anything on facebook but everything else seemed to work just fine. You aren't the only person that wants to use youtube in China


----------



## Godmil (Jun 27, 2011)

That's really clever. Well done.


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 27, 2011)

Do people actually pop often on GuHongs?
I've popped maybe 10 times in the past year I've had it, at a fairly modest tension, I think.


----------



## JLarsen (Jun 27, 2011)

StachuK1992 said:


> Do people actually pop often on GuHongs?
> I've popped maybe 10 times in the past year I've had it, at a fairly modest tension, I think.


 This. I've had 1 pop on moderate tension out of probably ~2000 solves.

(Waffle keeps his cubes ludicrously loose.)


----------



## wontolla (Jun 27, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> This. I've had 1 pop on moderate tension out of probably ~2000 solves.


 
It's good to know I am not the only one who almost never have pops.
I was afraid to comment about this and have everyone thinking I'm crazy.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 27, 2011)

Wil c4u screws work?


----------



## Godmil (Jun 27, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> Wil c4u screws work?


 
check out the first page of this thread.


----------



## Andri Maulana (Jun 27, 2011)

what screw do you use, waffo??


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

Mentioned in vid, I used a regular diansheng. 

I used wider screws from the hardware store for my newer lingyun though


----------



## da25centz (Jun 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> Mentioned in vid, I used a regular diansheng.
> 
> I used wider screws from the hardware store for my newer lingyun though


 
standard wood screws? or are they like really small bolts?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jun 27, 2011)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> (Waffle keeps his cubes ludicrously loose.)


 


Waffo fbchat said:


> I like my cubes white and tight like my women


heh


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

loooooool.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

ya just wood screws. bolts would stick out too far.


----------



## da25centz (Jun 27, 2011)

wait a minute,
instead of buying a linyun and doing this mod, why not just buy a lunhui?


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Jun 27, 2011)

waffle=ijm said:


> use belt sander. achieve results.


 
I would probably use a grinder


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 27, 2011)

da25centz said:


> wait a minute,
> instead of buying a linyun and doing this mod, why not just buy a lunhui?


 
maybe we're broke or don't want a new cube. you seem to be missing the point. this is an alternative solution to taking anchors from a lunhui and putting them in older cubes.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 27, 2011)

Lol, putting them in other cubers. That would definatly not work.


----------



## CubeCraze (Jun 28, 2011)

I want to get the screws from a hardware store. What size would be good? What an awesome idea btw.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Jun 28, 2011)

not too sure about size. why don't you bring an edge and a corner with you and see if you can gauge it out.


----------



## cyoubx (Jun 28, 2011)

CubeCraze said:


> I want to get the screws from a hardware store. What size would be good? What an awesome idea btw.


 
That's what I ended up doing.

I used 6-32 x 1/2 inch Phillips round head machine screws.

You could go for a slightly larger head and go up to 1 inch for the screw. I didn't want my GuHong to be obese, so I cut down on the length.

Truss head screws are the best, though, if you can find them.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 29, 2011)

cyoubx said:


> That's what I ended up doing.
> 
> I used 6-32 x 1/2 inch Phillips round head machine screws.
> 
> ...


 
For those who need to know what "truss head" is, there is a pic of various heads here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screw#Screw_head_shapes

Questions:
I thought it would be 'button' or 'round' head since it needs to catch onto the centre(?). 
Would a shorter (than 1/2 inch) still work (trying to minimise weight increase)?

Edit: thinking of trying it on my lingyun...


----------



## radmin (Jun 29, 2011)

da25centz said:


> wait a minute,
> instead of buying a linyun and doing this mod, why not just buy a lunhui?


 
Because they are not the same. I have all the Dayan cubes (so far) and Ling Yun is by FAR my fav. Mine doesn't pop enough to warrant drilling a hole. I was hoping the mod didn't require modding the edges. If it becomes a problem I'll try this.


----------



## fiftyniner (Jun 29, 2011)

radmin said:


> Because they are not the same. I have all the Dayan cubes (so far) and Ling Yun is by FAR my fav. Mine doesn't pop enough to warrant drilling a hole. I was hoping the mod didn't require modding the edges. If it becomes a problem I'll try this.


 
same here - lingyun is my fav. I thought of using glue instead of drilling to hold the screws in place. But the diameter of the screws would have to match the edge T-part...


----------



## Speedsolver9901 (Sep 14, 2013)

Is it worth doing this mod on a zhanchi
(My zhanchi sucks with torpedoes in it)


----------



## Lchu613 (Sep 14, 2013)

Prob not. Why does it suck?


----------



## kcl (Sep 14, 2013)

Speedsolver9901 said:


> Is it worth doing this mod on a zhanchi
> (My zhanchi sucks with torpedoes in it)



No, because mine is awesome with them. Take it apart, set the tensions at about penny width, lube the core, and then wipe all the lube off the pieces.


----------



## rj (Sep 14, 2013)

Has anyone done this on Aurora?


----------



## Speedsolver9901 (Sep 16, 2013)

I.ve already done all this. 

I actually tried sanding down the sides of my torpedos and it wotks much better.


----------

